# No sound, red X on volume icon, driver problem??



## Aoreif (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm running Windows Vista 32-bit on an hp Pavillion a6110n and recently my computer has completely lost sound and any help would be greatly appreciated in finding a solution. 

So I'll start from the beginning in case it helps. I got some new sick speakers the other day so I played them and they worked fine. Next day, they're not working. So I do a lot of toying with the sound and playback devices options (Later I found out that the problem with the speakers was just a power problem and had nothing to do with the computer or them malfunctioning). In the process of "fixing" the speakers however, I have destroyed the sound in my computer!

I messed with the playback devices options, configuration, but the actual sound only cut after I installed a new driver I found online in another attempt to fix my perfectly fine speakers....

So after I logged on with the driver I had installed, I found a red circle with an X on the volume icon in the tray, when I scroll over the icon it says 

*Volume: 0
Speakers
High Definition Audio Device
*
and when I go to the volume mixer to ensure it is not a simple mute problem it says* No Audio Device is Installed* even though I have my new speakers installed. 

The other sites I've read about the same problem suggest that I right click on the volume icon, click on playback devices, select my speakers and click Set Default. However when I attempt this in the playback devices menu the Set Default button is grayed out!

In another attempt to solve the problem, I installed *several* different drivers onto my computer, none of which restored my sound. 

I'm pretty handy with computers, and every problem I've had before this one I was able to solve on my own. I would not be wasting your time with this message if I hadn't tried everything I could think of.

Once again any help with this problem would be greatly appreciated and if you need any more details about anything just ask me. I'm eager to get my sound back and see these speakers at work again. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aoreif (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh and some information about the Realtek driver

Driver Provider: Microsoft
Driver Date: 6/21/2006
Driver Version: 6.0.6000.16386
Digital Signer: microsoft


----------



## Aoreif (Apr 1, 2009)

System Restore also doesn't work, my computer wasn't making automatic restore points...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to your system manufacturer's site and locate Realtek driver download. If none, go to Realtek's site and locate. When found d/load & SAVE to desktop.

The MS driver standing in place of the realtek driver is pre-Vista SP1 from the birth of Vista - Nov 02, 2006 - too old.

Device Manager s/b checked (devmgmt.msc) - expand sound tree branch.

Easy way to check devices & which are realtek - run DirectX Diagnostics - 

START | type *dxdiag* | bottom-center -save all as text file. Review text file for audio related devices - about 1/2-way down on the left.

I should have asked 1st - did you go to devmgmt.msc and un -install audio drivers? do that 1st, then re-boot. Then pursue above steps.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Aoreif (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response!

So here's what I did:

First I went to the Device Manager, and under Sound,..etc I right clicked to uninstall High Definition Audio Device and then I went under System Devices and right clicked to uninstall High Definition Audio Controller. Reboot.

Then I attempted to install the Realtek Audio Driver on the Hp made in the Summer of 2007, the most recent original driver they had for 32-bit on this page

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3436818

My plan was to install the update on the top afterwards however when I downloaded the Hp audio driver and ran it I was rewarded with an error message that closed the installation. After 3 more tries with no luck, I decided to go to the Realtek site and download their own driver. 

I chose the Vista driver 32/64 bit driver only executable file on this page http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

This time the installation went without a hitch, but after the reboot, I logged on to find the problem wasn't fixed. 

I went on dxdiag and diagnosed at that point. If it means anything btw, when I started up Dxdiag and it automatically started gathering the data, it gave me a message saying 

*Error: Problem getting extra sound info.*

I pressed OK, got the diagnostic, and here are the sound parts. 

```
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A58&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 
             Product ID: 
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5817 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/24/2009 19:33:28, 2346016 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek HDMI Output (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A58&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 
             Product ID: 
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5817 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/24/2009 19:33:28, 2346016 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A58&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 
             Product ID: 
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5817 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/24/2009 19:33:28, 2346016 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
```
Hopefully you can make some sense out of this info because I sure can't lol. 

And sorry for late response, Went to bed at around the same time you posted :grin:


----------



## Aoreif (Apr 1, 2009)

Bump? I know its quite a discouraging wall of text up above but my sound is still gone and I don't know a solution! Please help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please attach ENTIRE DirectX text file to next post. Also run these 2 and attach as well (zip all 3 up & attach) -

*msinfo32* - saved as an NFO file
START | type *msinfo32* | save in default NFO file format - you'll see the NFO file extention when you go to save it

*Vista System Health Report*
START | type *perfmon /report *| 60 seconds - viewer appears | save as HTML file

Zip up DXDiag, NFO & HTML file and attach to your next post.

Just thought ----- how long ago did all this happen? Any chance that it is within range of a system restore point? Check and see. Be sure to check box lower-left on 2nd screen to "show restore points older than 5 days" -
START | type *rstrui*

Also - have you un-install ALL sound devices under sound tree branch in Device manager & re-booted? What about driver roll-back via Device manager?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

This is from HP>COM and it shows all troubleshooting steps for no sound in vista. It says for notebooks but it will be the same for your PC unless you install a new sound card. The original one is integrated and these steps will work.
best of luck!
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3257&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------

